# Male Betta and Guppy Fry



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

So I have some guppy fry that I am growing out in my shrimp tank. They are the size of my dwarf rasboras in the community tank. My question is, if I put the guppy fry back in the community do you think they will be okay with the male betta and adult guppies that are in there? The guppies and betta get along great with the rasboras, they basically ignore them, so my thinking is that since the guppy fry are the same size they will be okay too. Am I totally wrong?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As long as they are too big to fit in their mouth...you should be good to go.....usually once the guppy fry are 2-3 weeks old the betta can't even catch them to start and they should be too big too by 2-3 weeks of age....now the adult guppies on the other hand...they may or may not eat them or bite their tails.......this varies......I have some that do and some that don't but my female guppies also are nearly 2 inches long too.....big girls....lol.....

Tank size make a difference IME....too small and smaller fish can be cornered and killed/injured......


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

It is a 20 gallon. There are a bunch of little caves and plants on the bottom to hide in, and a lot of plants at the surface. Four of the guppies are pretty large, almost two inches. The fry were born on the 3rd or 4th of this month, so about two weeks old.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

They should be fine. As long as there are plenty of hiding places and they are too big to fit in the Bettas mouth. 
But like OFL said. They adults might pick on them


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I put them in yesterday and everyone is doing great! I have seen the adults and betta come head to head with the fry and just leave them. Right now the fry are schooling with the rasboras, not the guppies! lol I guess it is because they are the same size.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad everything is going great


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Same, I was half expecting them to be gone this morning.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How many are there?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just three. I am sure there were more when they were born but those are the only ones I saw, the rest were probably eaten.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah. I usually leave my fry with the adults and let mother nature do her thing.. But once I get my new strains going I will seperate them to grow outs.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I wanted to save these fry because they were my first. I wanted to breed bettas but I don't have the time or space so I figured raising a baby guppy is the next best thing 

Although next time I will most likely let nature take its course as well lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I have been breeding bettas for almost 4 years now.. And I have been in and out with Guppies and Mollies.. I recently had a huge blow out in my fish room, a mystery to what happened, and lost all my Bettas.. I only have 3 now. So I think Im gonna lay off breeding them for the year. But I have all my Mollies 40+ and I am wanting to get back into breeding and selling Guppies.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aw I am so sorry 

But it is exciting you are into breeding guppies!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, It was a huge loss, 25 adults and 2 spawns. 
But I have my mollies. :]. 
I can wait to get some guppies! I am tired of looking at all my empty tanks. 
four 10gs, two 20gs, three 5gs, five 2.5gs and three 30g grow out tubs.


----------

